# Heard Co. Roll Call



## gms1911 (Sep 8, 2010)

How about y'all Heard co. clubs. I don't have any pictures worth showing from my trail cam but there are sign everywhere! Something messed up my feeder but no pictures were taken...........lots of crab apples, grapes.....What are y'all seeing?


----------



## ehunt (Sep 13, 2010)

got alot of pics of young bucks and a pile of doe's. im seeing alot of muscadines but not alot of acorns in the white/red oaks this year


----------



## gms1911 (Sep 14, 2010)

Going down Sat. Maybe I will have some pics to post Sat. afternoon!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 16, 2010)

One yote seen opening weekend. Variety of acorns were I am hunting. Just a few green ones being cut right now.


----------



## gms1911 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't wait to get in the woods Saturday morning! Squirrel's are cuttin' acorns here at the house. Going to be a little warm.....still beats working....


----------



## gms1911 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well it's to dang hot. Only a couple of small bucks and a few does on the cam. Nothing worth posting.


----------



## ehunt (Oct 3, 2010)

2 goodins ill be lookin for


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep......Both are excellent bucks....good luck and good huntin'....


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2010)

Good Looking Bucks EHUNT!!!
I am counting the days till opening weekend in Heard!!


----------



## gms1911 (Oct 13, 2010)

*First deer*

Thanks to the early youth gun season my youngest boy got his first deer, a spike. Man was he happy and daddy was just as happy. Nothing like see your child take there first. 

Those look to be two very nice bucks. Good luck with them. When you get them I want to see some close ups. 

 I hope to have more pics after this weekend of a second and the oldest ones third. I will post a pic tonight of the first kill.


----------



## ehunt (Oct 15, 2010)

here we go. 2 bucks seen this afternoon crusing the edge of a cutover around 6:30 pm. also 1 bobcat and a turkey roosted very close.--- note the 2 bucks in my pics were not the ones seen today. they are eating PEN OAK acorns


----------



## gms1911 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Heard Co.*

For some reason I can't get the picture of Payton's first deer to upload. 

We went down again this weekend, only saw one doe and a coyote. No shots. Squirrels were cutting some red oak acorns. Didn't see any white oak acorns.

We need some rain badly. Cooler weather would be nice as well.

Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 17, 2010)

Saw 2 does yesterday evening but never had a good shot. Dad saw a button this morning. Got a variety of acorns falling but not a ton of any.


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 14, 2010)

*One down*

Finally able to get the pix to upload. Here is Paytons first deer. The other is the one I got Friday morning. He was by his self. Hocks where stained with a small black in the middle, but it ran all the way down to his hoofs. He was definitely looking for a doe.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 15, 2010)

where at in heard? great deer by the way its always good to see youngins killin deer


----------



## ehunt (Nov 18, 2010)

scrapes everywhere this morning!! get ready for the weekend it should be good


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have just about the whole week off and will be there as much as I can.....Also we are down in south Heard almost to the Troup co. line.
Where are you at?


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Decisions*

Guess I will wait on shooting the ducks and geese and hunt hard for the big boy this week. Now all I have to do is decide where to hunt!


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 20, 2010)

Had a spike run a doe by me at 8:20 this morning. Both of em's hocks where black as coal. I beleave it's about to be on at our place.


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Gms, where in cumming are you? will be down on friday. just in time for the cold front, yeah come on. what is going on down there?


----------



## ehunt (Nov 21, 2010)

ZERO ZERO ZERO bad weather we need some frosty mornings


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 22, 2010)

friday saturday and sunday. just what the doc ordered.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 23, 2010)

looky here


----------



## ehunt (Nov 23, 2010)

his hocks are not wet and his neck is not swollen so maybe he hasnt started good yet. i have other pics of him the same night and there is a little spike with him. so you guys make your call


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd say no. Not a bit of stain on the hocks. This full moon and warm weather needs to GO!!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Nov 23, 2010)

Just getting to the woods, work has been crazy this year. Whats going on in the woods, went the last two days and saw nothing. More like fishing weather.


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 24, 2010)

just talked to my buddy who is already down there. they hvae seen NOTHING yesterday or this morning. weather has got to break, or the rut is going to be over with no deer seen during daylight hours. moon hasn't helped a bit either.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 24, 2010)

been in the woods since friday and have seen absolutely jack squat. cold weather hurry up.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had 5 new bucks show up on trail camera in the last week. Everyone in the 2-3 in the morning time frame.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 25, 2010)

just got home from turkey day hunt still nothing. found more fresh scrapes on the way out. its happening at night. i bet if i went to the woods with no bullets i would see every deer in the whole county.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Nov 25, 2010)

I have not seen a deer all week.


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 25, 2010)

Down on tues afternoon. Notta. Wed morning one Dow and one buck. Both alone. Unable to see there hocks. All scrapes I have seen have not been touched in a week or so. All movement durning the day is early on my property. Before 10am. Headed back down in an hour or so. Big buck was hit up the road from my property. It is defenitly on. Rain coming and cold weather behind it. This is the weekend.


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope you are right. driving down tomorrow. Hope they are moving.


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 25, 2010)

Let me know how you do.


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 25, 2010)

If I have any service and see anything happening I will post from the stand.


----------



## westgawildbill (Nov 26, 2010)

Going down this weekend, hope the weather cooperates. This should be the weekend for sure.


----------



## gms1911 (Nov 26, 2010)

3 bucks seen 1 small buck 3 point 7 minutes behind doe


----------



## ehunt (Nov 30, 2010)

only if!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 30, 2010)

That is a nice one. It doesn't look like his tarsals are even stained yet.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 1, 2010)

i noticed his glands also guess the rut is about a week or so off in heard. cold weather finally made it here though. maybe thatll help


----------



## ehunt (Dec 1, 2010)

it was a good afternoon to hunt until the dang dogs showed up. does any one else have this problem ih heard county or is it just my luck. oh yea the dog freshened up a scrape for me.  couldnt get a clear sholook.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Ehunt where do you hunt in Heard?
We hunt near Snake Creek Access.


We have problems with dogs on our lease too.
We also have seen no sign of rut on our lease.  Rubs and scrapes everywhere.  We are getting bucks on cameras but cannot see them chasing.


thanks,
Rackmaster


----------



## ehunt (Dec 2, 2010)

219 and 34 just before the rock quarry


----------



## Chris929 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rackmaster said:


> Ehunt where do you hunt in Heard?
> We hunt near Snake Creek Access.
> 
> 
> ...


I hunt on west point wma right by snake creek access and you are right i see tons of dogs and even more coyotes.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 3, 2010)

well still zero. scrapes r being hit every 2/3 days lot of pics of alot of deer between 11pm and 4 am


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 5, 2010)

Finally got some hard chasing yesterday evening. Had a buck grunting and running a doe all around me and dark finally got me before I could get a shot. Dang cloudy evening got me. 

This evening my dad had a nice 6 cruise by him right before dark.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 7, 2010)

hunted yesterday eve. still nothing


----------



## gms1911 (Dec 11, 2010)

*finely got one on the cam.*

Nothing real big, but a whopper compared to all the buttons and 3 pointers. No good pics of the lower back legs to see his tarsals but his neck seems swelled still.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

*Bucks on camera in Heard*

dates are wrong got on camera last week.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 13, 2010)

Rackmaster said:


> dates are wrong got on camera last week.



the second 1 sure does have good tine length. good pics i plan on checking my cams tomorrow


----------



## ehunt (Dec 19, 2010)

here is a couple of new pics . checked my cam today


----------



## marined3 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been seeing a lot of activity the last 10 days in far western Heard county. Have a huge 8 pt chasing a doe on my camera, but that is it. We'll see what I have on the camera tomorrow.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 29, 2010)

well they have been movin pretty good the past 2 days.does are pounding the food plots. seen 2 bucks this morning crusing together. 1 of them was a goodn but couldnt get the shot i wanted.


----------



## msds03 (Dec 29, 2010)

look at the past few bucks that are entered in the truck buck from heard in the past few weeks. they are still on their feet


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 29, 2010)

Definitely hitting anything green right now. Killed a doe last night and she was full of green browse.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 31, 2010)

well i just closed my heard county season. cant hunt tomorrow.  but i keep my cams rollin all year. ill be shed huntin about the middle of feb. .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 9, 2011)

Any updates guys? Has anyone found any good sheds in Heard? Does anyone have any trail cam pics of the guys that made it through the season?


----------



## gms1911 (Apr 10, 2011)

No pics.. could have something to do with my batteries being dead. Changed them out this weekend and planted 2 acres of buckwheat in 8 food plots last weekend. Should get some good pics soon. I don't know about Heard co. but in Forsyth co. and Fulton co. 2 weeks ago the bucks still had their head gear.


----------

